# Unable to open Word Doc *Need help!*



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all, I just tried opening a .doc file I created using 'OpenOffice', but I'm getting this error: "Read-Error. This is not a WinWord97 file." Since I'm on a Mac I tried using NeoOffice and Bean, but I get the same error. The only reason I can think of is that this .doc is in a Truecrypt container and I may have left it open accidentally the last time I opened it. I'm not 100% sure on this. The file is 6mb so it has a lot of work I've put into it. The word count would be over 8,000 words.

What else can I try? 

Thanks I really need help!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Use a Hex editor to look at the top of the document. That will often give you a clue as to the format.


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

Can you give me an example of an app I could use please?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try one of these:
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-hex-editor.htm#Quick_Selection_Guide


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks, but I'm actually on a Mac running OSX 10.9.


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't think anyone on this forum specialises in Mac. I'll ask for this to be moved to the Apple/Mac forum where it may get a reply


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Your idea about Truecrypt sounds like a very plausible scenario.
Is it no longer possible to open this file on the original platform/software you used?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I did say to look at it with a hex editor. The header of the file will have an indication of what format it is - unless it is zipped or encrypted. If it was encrypted I would have expected a different message about permissions rather than a read error.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Looking at the various OpenOffice/LibreOffice forums, it seems this exact problem has happened to numerous other people too. My guess is it is unlikely to be Truecrypt related on OS X, since I doubt that many people are using it.

None of the threads I've seen yet provide a concrete reason or correction for the issue, but some have stated using Google Docs to upload the file and than re-saving a copy from there has worked. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

Headrush said:


> Your idea about Truecrypt sounds like a very plausible scenario.
> Is it no longer possible to open this file on the original platform/software you used?


Nope.. I'm unable to open it.


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

Headrush said:


> Looking at the various OpenOffice/LibreOffice forums, it seems this exact problem has happened to numerous other people too. My guess is it is unlikely to be Truecrypt related on OS X, since I doubt that many people are using it.
> 
> None of the threads I've seen yet provide a concrete reason or correction for the issue, but some have stated using Google Docs to upload the file and than re-saving a copy from there has worked.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I don't trust Google Docs. Is there something else I can try?


----------

